# Brutes rear brakes??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my buddies bike has no rear brakes or so it feels like.....i checked all of his brakes since he said they didnt work and found that the fronts were fine they jsut had no fluid lol.....i added fluid and got the air out now they are great, but the rear still have nothing and his handle is loose so at night when riding it looks like he has his brakes engaged by his lights but he doesnt, so im thinking it is either sticking and he ruined the rear or what not so how do i go about checking them without tearing everything down.....the rear diff has fluid in it also


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The two adjusters on the diff. One goes to the foot and the other to the hand. Check those first. If you can't tighten them enough to get any pressure or contact...its new disk time. You can do it in frame. Just have to take the front part off. You will need a seal too I believe as well as pac kit.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i forgot to mention i tried the adjusters already.....the hand one i turn and it goes further on the bolt butjust barely gets tighter at the handle and the foot one i can turn it but it is not going further on the bolt almost like a free spin.....i aint positive it is the disc though but then again it could be i am hoping that is the last resort but i wanna get some input is there any other reason why the handle may be sticking somewhat


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well if the foot arm and the handle work free and the cables are moving free....and the adjusters are at the end of the threads...just means one thing...lol Sorry man.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no i mean the foot adjuster is super loose i cant tighten it really because when i turn it, it seems like it turns the bolt to therefore not getting any tighter, but the hand is getting tighter and the handle is getting a bit better but feels like it is sticking still somewhat like i can pull handle in a bit and it will stay sorta not to bad though but enough to activate the brake lights still none the less......i will work on it tomm some because i jsut got a shower and aint about to go get dirty and messy again lol.....i need to take the tire off and see if i can get the foot brake adjuster unstuck


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I put a video on you tube on what shot wet brakes look like coming out of the rear diff.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i found your vid on youtube.....can i easily do it in the bike and is that all there is to it take driveshaft off unbolt it from diff and slide the springs and disc out and pads......put new ones in the order they came out and bolt back on with new seal for safe insurance......or is it more complex then that and where did you find all the brake stuff at dealership and how much did it run ya


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> i found your vid on youtube.....can i easily do it in the bike and is that all there is to it take driveshaft off unbolt it from diff and slide the springs and disc out and pads......put new ones in the order they came out and bolt back on with new seal for safe insurance......or is it more complex then that and where did you find all the brake stuff at dealership and how much did it run ya


Yeah...that's about it. You can do it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i am glad ya believe in me nmk lol thanks again man for helping


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> i am glad ya believe in me nmk lol thanks again man for helping


 
Any time. Most of this stuff can be done at home...just take your time and lay it out in order as you pull it down.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> my buddies bike has no rear brakes or so it feels like.....i checked all of his brakes since he said they didnt work and found that the fronts were fine they jsut had no fluid lol.....i added fluid and got the air out now they are great, but the rear still have nothing and his handle is loose so at night when riding it looks like he has his brakes engaged by his lights but he doesnt, so im thinking it is either sticking and he ruined the rear or what not so how do i go about checking them without tearing everything down.....the rear diff has fluid in it also


There is a little button attached to a spring at rear of foot pedal(where it goes inside the frame)..Check it , clean it and seal it up..I had the brake light thing on mine and i just took the spring off and sealed it up. I dont ever use the foot brake . im gonna see if i can find a pic


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think all the light switches are working fine, it just the disks are warn so bad that the cam plate rotates so far the balls roll beyond their ramps. That's where that sticking feeling is coming from. Hope I'm wrong but that's what happens when someone rides with the parking brake on....and it dosn't take long.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

you got a point...after you change the brakes if its still on ..then look at what i said ^^^


----------

